# Tribulus?



## mac762339 (Oct 5, 2008)

The research I have read abut this supplement is contradictary at best.One studie will tell you it raises considerablly natural testostrone production ,DHT, estrogen. Then the next one says theres no proof of any of it increased libido or benifits in the gym. I also read that some have experienced gyno as a side effect of the herb. Has anyone ever used it? If so what was the results?Was there increased libido? And do you belive the gyno thing ?


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive never used it myself Mac


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have used it many times. I would say I don't believe any of the bad points you mention you have seen. Although the good points are nothing major for me. Tribulus is a useful product but won't give amazing results. But you shouldn't buy it expecting amazing things. I definately feel a boost when I take it. I think it is especially good just after a cycle. I tend to use it after my PCT for 4 weeks. It is only effective for approx 6 weeks then you have to have a break. So just buy it if you want alittle add on to give you a boost. Sometimes I don't really realize any change whilst on it but do so when I stop it so showing a small but definate difference.


----------



## mac762339 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys !


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 7, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> The research I have read abut this supplement is contradictary at best.One studie will tell you it raises considerablly natural testostrone production ,DHT, estrogen. Then the next one says theres no proof of any of it increased libido or benifits in the gym. I also read that some have experienced gyno as a side effect of the herb. Has anyone ever used it? If so what was the results?Was there increased libido? And do you belive the gyno thing ?




i think there is something to tribulus because Ive seen blood work that backed it up.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 7, 2008)

ALIN said:
			
		

> i think there is something to tribulus because Ive seen blood work that backed it up.



Yeah it definately works but nothing major. I have wrote lots on it on this site before as I am a fan.


----------



## mac762339 (Oct 7, 2008)

So do either of you belive that Aromatazation could happen? Is it neccasary to use an anti estrogen while on it? I want to try it.  I even picked some  up .But until Im sure don't wanna take it. Now I know its  mild,  not looking for any major gains  . The dose was 625mg per capsule. Any thoughts?


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 11, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> So do either of you belive that Aromatazation could happen? Is it neccasary to use an anti estrogen while on it? I want to try it.  I even picked some  up .But until Im sure don't wanna take it. Now I know its  mild,  not looking for any major gains  . The dose was 625mg per capsule. Any thoughts?




I doubt that you will need any but you never can tell.
Have some NOLVA on hand,,,just in case.


----------

